# Transfers on Polyester



## wearboise (Jul 6, 2019)

Hello Forum!

My name is Paul out of Boise, Idaho and I'm looking for some help from my peers.

I am working with some 100% polyester polo shirts that are black. I'm pressing EPT transfers printed with Plasticol ink, which are to be pressed at 320 degrees for 10-12 seconds. It is leaving a mark from the heat press. I need to use pads to raise up the area of the shirt that is being pressed as the buttons on the polo are in the way.

I contacted Versatranz, the company that made the transfers and they say that 320 degrees is the lowest I can go on the heat. They also suggested that I use a Teflon sheet to help with the scorching on the fabric. 

I tried the Teflon sheet and it did not change the results — the shirts still have a mark. Bummer.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Unfortunately heat press marks can be a byproduct of pressing on polyester. Especially darker colors. There are some tips & tricks scattered throughout this Plastisol Transfer forum. And certainly others will chime in on what works best for them.


Personally we stay away from using transfers this hot on dark poly. We use lower temp vinyl or direct screen print instead.


----------



## wearboise (Jul 6, 2019)

Thank you, Joe! I'll be sure to check out the "Plastisol Transfer" forum.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

wearboise said:


> It is leaving a mark from the heat press.


Try using cotton fabric instead of Teflon. 

If this does not work, try pressing it reversed. Use kapton tape and turn the garment inside out.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

wearboise said:


> Hello Forum!
> 
> My name is Paul out of Boise, Idaho and I'm looking for some help from my peers.
> 
> ...


 We have some customers that do press as low as 300, but we don't recommend that without doing some wash and dry tests. But for some it has worked. We also have some customers that have had success covering the top heating element with a cotton t-shirt before pressing. These are just suggestions.

danny


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

What kind of mark? From the paper or from the platten?


----------

